# I Want to Become a Doctor but it Seems Impossible



## Laiba (Sep 5, 2013)

m doing FSc-2...my marks in FSc-1 were nt gud..312 out of 550..tell me how much i need to score in FSc-2 so tht i could get admission...or i hv to give improvement paperz...bt then my part-2 result will nt be so gud.......thnx in advance..


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

I will advice to repeat part 1 subjects with part second im which you got low marks. 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Elia (Oct 18, 2013)

I got 822 in FSc. These marks are too bad to get admission in a medical college? What to do? I am doing additional maths now but also want to improve FSc score. Please tell me how to do this?


----------



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

Elia, did you consider private institutions? 822 marks are fair. Not too bad, not too good. Definitely not hopeless though.  If you are intent on repeating Fsc. then okay. Otherwise, if you want to consider govt. medical colleges only, then instead of repeating FSc., repeat MCAT.


----------



## ar2013 (Feb 20, 2013)

822 are too low. MCAT is a gamble. It's a game of luck. I was a repeater. Took MCAT for the very first time in 2012 and did real bad in it. Got 847. In FSc, I had 940. I didn't want to repeat FSc because I knew it won't really help. And it would take a lot more effort than if I only repeated MCAT but, it is only after my spectacular result in 2013, that I realized I had enough time to repeat FSc and if I had done then, I might have been hoping to get into KE. Anyway, I'm still very happy with my result.

So here I suggest you to repeat only those subject in which you have scored low. Don't repeat the whole FSc (One of my friend did and she couldn't live upto her own expectations either.. ) Join acadmey for regular study. I suggest you kips (By the way, I didn't join any acadmey, neither took mcat preparatory classes. Just joined crash tests (of kips for sure) for time management as it was the sole problem for me in MCAT 2012). Study well, get your concepts clear, very clear. Work with dedication. Never miss even a single class or test. Even if you are unable to understand a caption of a diagram, go ahead and ask your teacher, That's nothing to be ashammed of. I know you might be having hard time, seeing other people moving on in their life but trust me, you are gonna forget it on the day your MCAT 2014 result will be out 

PS. I got 988 in MCAT 2013 

PSS. Don't take additional maths as it could really mess up things for you. Even if you go for engg in future, you gotta have hard time with it as you haven't done maths for 2 years and also ECAT has considerable portion of maths. Further, upto you 

PSSS. This reply is meant for Elia. I'm sorry, I'm new in here and really don't know how stuff works lol


----------



## Medical student (Oct 1, 2013)

ar2013 said:


> 822 are too low. MCAT is a gamble. It's a game of luck. I was a repeater. Took MCAT for the very first time in 2012 and did real bad in it. Got 847. In FSc, I had 940. I didn't want to repeat FSc because I knew it won't really help. And it would take a lot more effort than if I only repeated MCAT but, it is only after my spectacular result in 2013, that I realized I had enough time to repeat FSc and if I had done then, I might have been hoping to get into KE. Anyway, I'm still very happy with my result.
> 
> So here I suggest you to repeat only those subject in which you have scored low. Don't repeat the whole FSc (One of my friend did and she couldn't live upto her own expectations either.. ) Join acadmey for regular study. I suggest you kips (By the way, I didn't join any acadmey, neither took mcat preparatory classes. Just joined crash tests (of kips for sure) for time management as it was the sole problem for me in MCAT 2012). Study well, get your concepts clear, very clear. Work with dedication. Never miss even a single class or test. Even if you are unable to understand a caption of a diagram, go ahead and ask your teacher, That's nothing to be ashammed of. I know you might be having hard time, seeing other people moving on in their life but trust me, you are gonna forget it on the day your MCAT 2014 result will be out
> 
> ...




What is ur aggregate this year?


----------

